# Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter



## hazelz (8. Oktober 2013)

hallo wollte mal fragen was für euch so die besten hechtköder für die jetzige jahreszeit.
wobbler, gummi, jerk oder blecht.
gerne auch modelle.
stehe nämlich immer im angelladen vor einer riesenwand von kunstködern und weis nicht weiter.;+


----------



## Pike1 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

jerks und wobbler von Salmo


----------



## hazelz (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ja die slider von salmo habe ich auch schon gesehen.
aber welche farbe würdest du bevorzugen


----------



## MIG 29 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Farbe: Weissfisch und Barsch gehen immer. Jerks von Strike Pro sind auch noch zu erwähnen, die Buster Jerks in 12cm und in 15 cm. Sind sehr leicht zu führen.
Rapala X-Rap in 12cm und 14cm, Farbe: Pike. 

Twitchbaits sind auch fängig, von Illex - Arnaud 100,110 und Mag Squad 115,128 in Farben: Ayu oder Ablette.


----------



## hazelz (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

erstmal danke für die antwort. 
kann mir vielleicht auch jemand was über gängige wobbler sagen


----------



## steppes (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

So pauschal kann man da eigentlich nix empf., an welchen Gewässern angelst du? Wie tief sind die Gewässer? usw.

Schau mal auf www.angelstube.de vorbei da gibts unter Berichte ein Spezial zum Hecht.

Generell fische ich im Herbst und Winter am Fluß (Rhein) mit den Effzett Blinkern und Kopyto Gummifischen.

Am Baggersee jedoch mit den Salmo Perch und xxl Gummifischen.

Am Vereinsee (sehr flach) mit den Balzer Spin&Catch Wobblern (kosten nur 3,- und fangen) sowie mit Kopyto Shads.

Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Oder aber den guten alten Köderfisch....


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

was haltet ihr von mepps spinner der größe 5 als hechtköder.
und wie kann man sie effektiv führen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Auch die Jerks von Sebile sind sehr zu emphehlen. Sind zwar teuer, aber fangen recht gut.:m


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Von den 5er Mepps für Hecht halte ich ne Menge als Hechtköder.

Einfach gleichmäßig langsam einkurbeln...


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

wie heissen die jerks von sebile und welches sind die top farben.
genauso welche farben bei den mepps würdet ihr empfehlen


----------



## Nevisthebrave (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

bei mir der Zalt 14 im Hecht Dekor.
läuft schön krank


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, heißen die dinger stick shads . Ich habe sie von 11 Gramm mit 9,5 cm bis zu 28 Gramm im Dienst. Ich finde den Grünen mit Glitter im Bauch ( Sieht aus als wenn dein Jerk dann die Schuppen verliert) und den Weißen mit den " Blutfleck" im Bauch ( wenn du den Schüttelst , dann verteilt sich die rote Füssigkeit im Bauch, sieht dann aus wie ein Fisch mit Bluterguss) ganz gut. Ich habe aber auch noch einige andere in meiner kiste, und mit allen schon gefangen. Manchmal bekommst du dei bei ebay ganz günstig geschossen. Sonst kosten die so ab 20 Euro aufwärts.:m


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

also ich habe schon popper und flat shad von sebile gefischt und es sind echt top kunstköder.
hast du die jerks in sinkender version oder welche fischt du.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich fische nur die Sinker. Aber auch nur weil ich die Floater noch nicht Angeln konnte und mit mein einzigster den ich hatte auch gleich mit dem ersten Wurf abhanden gekommen ist. Der ziert jetzt einen Baum, sehr zum Gespött von meien Vereinskolegen. das dumme ist, das ich jedes mal wenn ich rausfahre, daran vorbei muß.


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ja das kenne.
nur ich bekomme meine wieder wenn das wasser gefroren ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Meiner hängt in sechs meter höhe. Blöderweise ist der Baum innen total hohl, so traue ich mich nicht rauf zu klettern, weil der meine 150 kilo bestimmt nicht mehr aushält. Und da den Baum zu fällen geht auch nicht , weil mir zu viel verkehr ist.


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

das ist natürlich ärgerlich zumal das ganze auch nicht gerade billig.
also wenn ich mal überlege erst ein zalt gekauft und schon abgerissen.
dann noch einen geholt und wieder weck.
ruckzuck sind vierzig euro im eimer.


----------



## sevone (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ontopic:

Shads ab 18cm


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



> Meiner hängt in sechs meter höhe. Blöderweise ist der Baum innen  total hohl, so traue ich mich nicht rauf zu klettern, weil der meine 150  kilo bestimmt nicht mehr aushält. Und da den Baum zu fällen geht auch  nicht , weil mir zu viel verkehr ist.


Teleskop-Apfelerntestange, mit Drahtkonstruktion versehene Billo-Stippe o. Ä. nehmen und runterstochern bzw. -reißen.

Ansonsten:

Savagear Soft4Play 19 cm
Der große Balzer Monsterbarsch


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Was haltet ihr von den mehrteiligen savage gear 4play wobblern?


----------



## Tiger2000 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde nochmal über die mepps spinner nachdenken ! Hab in letzter zeit paar mal mit einem größe 2 auf barsch und döbel und das recht dicht unter der oberfläche und hatte bisher 2 hechte darauf obwohl ich da geangelt hab wo ich das nicht gedacht hätte ....


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

und welche farben sind da fängig bei den mepps


----------



## Tino34 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich fische im Herbst und Winter GuFi's mind. 15cm bis 25cm. Den Boddenwurm und den SG Real Eel bis 40cm.

Der Zalt 14cm SV und den Westin Platypus in 19cm

Farbwahl ist Tageszeit / Wetter / Wasser abhängig. Das kann dir keiner Pauschal beantworten.

An Blech komm ich nicht so recht ran!

Viel Glück


----------



## hazelz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

und was hällst du von wobblern


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

So pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten. Wenn du weißt wie der Köder zu führen ist, wirst du mit jedem Köder Erfolg haben sofern er in der richtigen Tiefe arbeitet...
SG 4play sind fängige relativ günstige Köder, die man sehr schön animieren kann - sehen dann aus wie kurz vorm Tot stehende Fischis...mit letzten Zuckungen.
Mepps - immer wieder gern genommen. Ich habe davon nur 2 Farben in der Kiste - Kupfer für sichtiges Wasser und den Bunten für Trübes...Dat reicht. Größe 5-7
Wenn das Wasser nicht all zu tief ist, fische ich im Winter oft mit Suspender-jerks ala Piketime Buffalo oder addam..
oder aber köfi am System, langsam gezuppelt, immer wieder gern genommen(von den Hechten)! 
Blech benutz ich in der kalten Jahreszeit wenig bis garnicht..


----------



## Eggi 1 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> und welche farben sind da fängig bei den mepps


 

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mit einfarbig silber
in Größe 4 mehrfach Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Nimm ne Stellfischrute in sieben Meter mit ner Pose und direkt drunter ne Rotauge von 17+

Geht zumindest an meinem Gewässer immer.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Beim Spinnfischen sind meine Favoriten:
-5er Mepps (silber)
-Attraktor (Profiblinker) in Clownfarben (weiß mit gelb und grün)   
und in Flieder
-Sandra (rot/weiß)
-schwule Kopytos ((rosa) sind zwar saumäßig peinlich, fangen aber wie Sau...#c)
-Effzett (silber, silber/rot)

Diese Köder haben sich bei mir, in genau diesen Farben(!), immer wieder als Fanggarant herauskristalisiert, wenn alles andere versagt hat.

AAABER:
War jahrelang Spinn- und Naturköderangler.
Seit gut zwei Jahren hab ich das Spinnfischen (fast) völlig aufgegeben und Fische nur noch mit Köfi.

Die guten Fische (75+) gingen zu ca. 80% auf Naturköder!

Im Herbst fangen Spinner u.U. noch mehr Hechte als der, der an den richtigen Stellen(!) ansitzt.

Im Winter ist der stationär angebotene Köfi aber den Kunstködern meinen Erfahrungen nach haushoch überlegen!
Ich schwöre auf Sardinen.

Wo hoher Angeldruck herrscht, lernen es die Hechte schnell Kunstköder zu meiden:
Ein Bekannter, der fast täglich am Wasser ist, ist 150%iger Spinnangler. 
Einer der Besten die ich kenne.
Im Frühjahr waren 5 Hecht am Tag normal.
Aber Hechte ü70 fängt er (an unseren Gewässern) fast nie.
Er hat sich neulich beklagt, daß er nicht mal mehr untermaßige regelmäßig fängt.

#c
Versteh ich gar nicht:
Schneider bleib ich selten.
Ein 60er ist eigentlich immer drin.
Auch 80er fang ich noch regelmäßig.

Nur die Metermarke ist nicht sicher:
:mVorletzte Saison hatte mein bester grad mal läppische 95cm...#d


Die Werbemaschine läuft auf Hochtouren und Spinnfischen wird überall als das Nonplusultra angepriesen.
Wer eine kleines Sortiment an guten Ködern haben will ist, spätestens, wenn er sich in Wobbler und Jerks verliebt hat, schnell dreistellige Beträge los...
Ich weiß, wovon ich rede!|rolleyes

:mMeine Kleinteile zum Naturköderangeln sind nur von Feinsten, aber ich schaffe es mit aller Gewalt nicht, über´s ganze Jahr einen Hunni zu verballern!
Dafür fange ich regelmäßig Hechte, die unsere Spinnfischer nur selten zu Gesicht bekommen.

Also laßt Euch nicht einlullen!
Wer das Spinnfischen liebt, der soll dabei bleiben.
Angeln muß Spaß machen!
Und mit Kunstködern lassen sich viele UND kapitale Hechte fangen!

:mAber der beste und billigste Köder ist und bleibt der Köderfisch!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Wo es möglich ist, empfiehlt sich auch der an der Pose geschleppte Köderfisch. Allerdings im Zeitlupentempo. So verbindet man am besten die Vorteile des Naturköders mit der flächendeckenden Wirkung von Kunstködern.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

was  bevorzugt ihr als köderfisch im herbst und winter.
habe schon oft von meeresfischen gehört weis aber nicht ob das wirklich funktioniert an den kleinen seen die wir so im norden haben.


----------



## fordfan1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Habe gute Erfahrungen mit Barschen oder Rotaugen gemacht,Sardinen gehen auch ganz gut,sollte man aber wegen ihrer Konsistenz anködern und nochmals einfrieren.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Am einfachsten und rein rechtlich gesehen, ist der Köderfisch aus dem Angelgewässer das beste Mittel zum Zweck. Rotaugen und Aiteln haben die idealen Formen und Größen.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

was sollte ich da ungefähr an wurfgewicht bei der rute um mit naturködern zu angeln.
und welche schnurstärcke würdet ihr mir raten


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Es kommt ein bisschen auf das Gewässer und den GAF* an, aber mit Ruten von 2.5 bis 3.0 lbs. Testkurve und Schnüren zwischen .30 und .40 mm liegst du nicht falsch.


* Größter Anzunehmender Fisch


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Kommt auf die hinaus zu befördernde Köderfischgröße an!
Die Deadbaitruten setzen sich in D-Land nicht durch und fliegen überall wieder aus dem Programm!
Daher nimmste Karpfenruten 2,75 lbs bis 3lbs und 35er Mono! 
Sollte passen!


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

und die einzigen karpfenruten die besitze sind welche mit 1.75 lbs von quantum die sind dann jawohl zu leicht


----------



## esox0815 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mAber der beste und billigste Köder ist und bleibt der Köderfisch!


 
Kurze Zwischenfrage: 
Würde auch gerne mal wieder mit KöFi fischen, aber vor dem eigentlichen Raubfischangeln ein paar KöFi zu stippen ist mir ein graus.|uhoh: 

Wie macht Ihr das am schnellsten/effektivsten? Benutzt Ihr Lockfutter oder so?

Gruß esox0815


----------



## Pike1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich fange die Köderfischen nie am gleichen Tag an dem ich sie als Köder verwenden möchte. Denn wenns nicht klappt mit den Köfis hat man die Arschkarte.
Paar Tage oder Wochen früher Köderfische fangen und einfrieren. Nutze zum fangen nur Maden ohne Lockfutter.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

und welche köderfische und welche grösse bevorzugst du


----------



## Pike1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich benutze ausschließlich Rotaugen in einer Größe von mindestens 15cm bis 25cm.
Kommt aber auch auf dein Gewässer an. Benutze am besten die Köder die am heufigsten drin vorkommen.


----------



## inselkandidat (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



Pike1 schrieb:


> Ich fange die Köderfischen nie am gleichen Tag an dem ich sie als Köder verwenden möchte. Denn wenns nicht klappt mit den Köfis hat man die Arschkarte.
> Paar Tage oder Wochen früher Köderfische fangen und einfrieren. Nutze zum fangen nur Maden ohne Lockfutter.



haha, das kenn ich auch...mit Maden und Lockfutter losgezogen - kein köfi zu bekommen, keine Spinne mit - wieder nach Hause gehen...
Bin aber auch schon ohne alles losgezogen und hab mir mit dem Messer in der wiese nen wurm gesucht - Köfi gfangen - Hechte gefangen.. (als 10 Jähriger Jungspund) Da hab ich mich  an der Nahrungskette langgehangelt..|supergri


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

die einzigen karpfenruten die besitze sind welche mit 1.75 lbs von quantum die sind dann jawohl zu leicht zum angeln mit köderfisch


----------



## Pike1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Wie möchtest du denn angeln?
Auf Grund (musst du weit auswerfen?)
mit der Pose?


----------



## bobbykron (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Komischer themenverlauf. Von herbst- winterspinnködern zum köderfischfang und  zu zu leichten karpfenruten 

@hazelz
Was möchtest du denn jetzt eigentlich?
Der rote faden ist igendwie wech...


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ich würde gern wissen welche kunstköder im herbst winter fängig sind.
bin aber auch gerne bereit mich mal über die angelei mit köderfisch belehren zu lassen


----------



## bobbykron (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

15cm gummis gehen eigentlich überall und sind in allen Gewässertiefen fischbar


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

und jigt ihr die oder einfach nur einleihern


----------



## bobbykron (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Sowohl als auch. Probieren. Jiggen, mit spinnstops einleihern, bis ins mittelwasser leihern und wieder fallen lassen und und und. Deinem Ideenreichtum sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Das schöne am Hecht ist dass er nicht aufm Boden klebt.
Stinger mit Drilling an der Flanke nicht vergessen, nur mit Jig hast du nur Fehlbisse.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> und jigt ihr die oder einfach nur einleihern



Köderführung wird beim Hechtangeln, vor allem bei Gufis, völlig überbewertet.
Einfaches, gemütliches einleiern, grad im Winter, tut es fast immer.


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Naaaja,

an Gewässern mit Angeldruck fängt man so vll. den 65er Küchenhecht, Größere muss man schon mehr reizen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Naaaja,
> 
> an Gewässern mit Angeldruck fängt man so vll. den 65er Küchenhecht, Größere muss man schon mehr reizen.



Nein, muß man nicht!
Ganz im Gegenteil, grad der große Hecht bevorzugt lieber einen langsamen und monotonen Führungsstil als irgend ein epileptisches Gefuchtel.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

habt ihr ein paar vorschläge für gute gummis


----------



## FISHHARD (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

...Billyboys sollen nicht schlecht sein....


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

gummifische


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, muß man nicht!
> Ganz im Gegenteil, grad der große Hecht bevorzugt lieber einen langsamen und monotonen Führungsstil als irgend ein epileptisches Gefuchtel.



Also meine Erfahrrung zeigt deutlich dass das Imitieren von verletzten Fischen besser bei Hechten ankommt als ein Gummilümmel der durchs Mittelwasser wankt.

Wieviel eingeleierte Köder hat so ein Meter+ schon gesehn?

Nachts leier ich auch ein, tagsüber bringt variantenreiche Führung mit Absinkphasen def. mehr und größeren Fisch.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

habt ihr ein paar vorschläge für gute gummifische mit einer schönen aktion


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrrung zeigt deutlich dass das Imitieren von verletzten Fischen besser bei Hechten ankommt als ein Gummilümmel der durchs Mittelwasser wankt.



Der Gummilümmel kann auch gemütlich am Grund wanken, kommt auf's Wetter an,
Nichtsdestotrotz, zwei große Fische und den Rest 65er "Küchenhechte" würde ich nicht als "deutliche Erfahrung" bezeichnen, daß sind lediglich Momente!

Laß weiterreden, wenn du wirklich Erfahrung gesammelt hast.#h


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Da braucht wohl jmd Bestätigung...


rate mal wie ich die beiden 100+ und die anderen ü80er erwischt habe.
An dem kleinen See ist ein Meterfisch eine kleine Sensation.
Wenn du meinst dich an meinem See besser auszukennen und mit stupidem einleiern abzusahnen darfst du das|rolleyes

Ausserdem:

Zwischen "meine Erfahrung zeigt deutlich" und "deutlicher Erfahrung" ist wohl noch ein unterschied, aber wenn man stänkern möchte biegt man sich die Sachen hin...

Schweren Tag gehabt?

Is es das Wetter?

Wird wieder#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

@Bronko

Ganz ruhig, Junge, war nicht böse gemeint, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß zwei gute Hechte(auch wenn es noch so hart erarbeitete Ausnahmefische sind) nicht unbedingt eine quantitative Grundlage darstellen, um allgemeine Ratschläge zur Problematik zu erteilen bzw. solche von anderen in Abrede zu stellen, vermeintlich "deutliche Erfahrung" ohne Haarspalterei mal außen vor.

Und jetzt darfst du dem TE weiterhin beratend zur Seite stehen, ich ziehe mich in aller Bescheidenheit zurück und lasse einen entspannten Tag noch entspannter ausklingen.#g


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Sten hat Recht, ich sehs ein, an Gewässern mit Angeldruck bringt einleiern mehr und größeren Fisch als variantenreiches Faulenzen.

Der TE könnte doch bspw. abwechselnd ne Runde Faulenzen und ne Runde leiern, wie ichs btw auf Hecht mach


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Der TE könnte doch bspw. abwechselnd ne Runde Faulenzen und ne Runde leiern, wie ichs btw auf Hecht mach



Wird danach noch geangelt?


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst.

Man kann aber doch hazelz ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Nur zu! Nur zu!


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Muss das Wetter sein...|uhoh:


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

also ich bin auf jeden fall schon mal reicher an ideen zum thema führung.


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

aber ködergrößen für den herbst und winter würden mich noch interessieren


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich werf noch mal den guten alten Köderfisch in den Raum
fisch momentan ab 20 cm aufwärts,
aber lieber noch Größer 

Gruß


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ich freu mich immer riesig wenn ich mal n paar kleine Rotfedern stippe.
habe das Gefühl das die Hechte diese den gemeinen Rotaugen bevorzugen.


----------



## pike-81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Da schlage ich mich auf Stens Seite. Große Muttis lieben monotone, langsame Köder. Kleinere gehen voll auf eine schnelle, variantenreiche Führung wie z.B. bei Twitchbaits ab.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Andals Tip ist Gold wert, den würde ich noch durch KöFi am Spinn-Schleppsystem ergänzen.
ABER solange der TE hier keine spezifischen Angaben zum Gewässer macht, kann hier jeder seine Lieblingsköder posten, ohne ihm wirklich zu helfen.
In einem Gewässer TOP, im nächsten FLOP. 
Petri


----------



## hazelz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Meine Hausgewässer sind kleine Vereinsteiche und flache Bewässerungsgräben,ähnlich wie Polder.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Das billigste "System" besteht lediglich aus einem langen, wenigstens 70 cm, Stahlvorfach und einem großen Drilling. Das SV zieht man vom Waidloch durch den Köderfisch und beim Maul wieder heraus. Fertig.

Gefischt wird das mit nicht zu harten und auch nicht zu kurzen Ruten. Die großen Vorteile sind, dass man den Köderfisch extremst langsam fischen kann, alles nicht viel kostet, sehr schnell herzustellen ist und man den Köderfisch auch während der Pause ruhig liegen lassen kann. Ideale Köderfische sind hier Barsche, weil sie viele Würfe überstehen, bevor sie endgültig zerfleddern.


----------



## pike-81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann würde ich bei guter Sichtigkeit auf Jerks setzen. In trüber Brühe auf Spinner, Spinnerbaits und Crankbaits.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> ich würde gern wissen welche kunstköder im herbst winter fängig sind.
> bin aber auch gerne bereit mich mal über die angelei mit köderfisch belehren zu lassen


Belehren will ich zwar niemanden, aber Tipps geb ich immer gerne!

Ich will auch niemanden seine (sündteuren) Jerks, Stick-, Crank- und Softbaits und was sonst noch alles ausreden, solange er daran Spaß hat und es sich leisten kann...

Aber das moderne Spinnfischen wird so extrem beworben, das das Naturköderangeln von vielen jüngeren Anglern gar nicht mehr richtig ernst genommen wird.#d
:mDabei ist es nicht nur extrem kostengünstig sondern kann auch sehr erfolgreich sein!
Und, keine Sorge, auch der Tackle-Fanatiker kann, wenn er will auf seine (Un)Kosten kommen...

Also hier mal ein kurzer Grundkurs:

Als Rute eignet sich jeder stabile Knüppel, mit dem man auch einen schwerern Köderfisch noch werfen kann.
Ideal sind m.M. etwas härtere Karpfenruten ab 2,75lbs.
Solange man den Köfi so präsentieren kann wie man will erhöht eine gute Rute nur den Spaßfaktor, nicht aber den Fangerfolg!

Eine stabile Rolle, möglichst mit Freilauf, mit einer soliden 35-40er Schnur ergänzen die Kombo.
Die dicke Schnur soll Reserven schaffen, da sie u.U. leicht durch Hindernisse geschwächt wird.
Ich hab deswegen eine 40er auf der Rolle.

Als Köfis eigenet sich grundsätzlich alles, was man bekommen kann.
Ideal ist eine Größe von 20-30cm.
Auch darauf beißen noch Untermaßige!

Klassiker ist natürlich das Rotauge.
Aber auch alles ander was Du im passenden Format erwischt ist geeignet.
Wenn Du nicht Stippen oder Feedern feedern willst, leg Dir eine Vorrat in der Kühltruhe an.
Z.B. mit mitteren Barschen vom Spinnfischen!
:mOder Du bewunderst mal Ausrüstung und Technik eine begeisterten Friedfischanglers und fragst ihn dann, ob er vielleicht ein paar Köfis für dich übrig hat...

Auch Meeresfische sind immer einen Versuch wert.
Sie sind leicht verfügbar und können der absolute Bringer sein!
Allerdings hört man öfter, daß sie nicht überall funktionieren.
Bei mir funktionieren sie aber so gut, daß ich im Winter kaum noch was anderes anködere...
Ich schwör auf Sardinen!

Anköderung am besten mit Sofortanschlag-System aus zwei kleinen Drillingen (SuFu...)
Stahlvorfach mit mindestens 50cm (besser 70+) ist natürlich Pflicht!

Präsentation entweder schwebend oder auf Grund.

Der Hecht hat den Blickwinkel nach oben gerichtet, also sollte man ihn nicht Unterfischen!
Ich biete die Köfis meistens nach der Regel, je kälter, desto näher am Grund, an.

D.h. im Sommer z.T. auf Vorfachlänge, aber meistens auf halber Wassertiefe.
Mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur fische ich tiefer und stelle die Pose auf das untere Drittel/ Viertel der Gewässertiefe ein.
Im Winter liegt der Köder meistens auf Grund.

Gerade die ganz dicken Damen werden gerne zu Sammlerinnen, die gerne aufsammeln, was an Grund liegt.
Deshalb lohnt es sich auch, ganzjährig auf Grund zu versuchen...

Die Pose darf etwas kräftiger ausfallen, da Hechte nicht zimperlich sind.
Hab selbst (aus Montagefaulheit|rolleyes) mit einem 70g Schwimmer (Flußmontage)  im Stillwasser schon einen ü80er erwischt, der sie gnadenlos rumgezogen hat...
Aber so übertreiben sollte man natürlich nicht immer!

Versuchen solltest Du es überall dort, wo Du Hechte vermutest, oder idealerweise schon beim Spinnfischen erfolgreich warst!
Wenn ein beißwilliger Hecht in der Nähe ist, beist er meistens in den ersten fünf Minuten.
Wenn Du also keine festen Hotspots hast, solltest Du Strecke machen:
Entweder klapperst Du Deine Stellen ab , oder Du wirfst viel, und kurbelst den Köfi alle paar Minuten etwas ein.
Am besten, Du kombinierst beides!

Wenn Du Deine Stellen erst mal gut kennst, kann es aber auch Sinn machen, den Köder auf den Fisch warten zu lassen.
Es gibt Stellen, an denen, früher oder später, mit Sicherheit  ein Hecht auftauchen wird...


Spinnangler lieben den plötzlichen Schlag in der Rute.:k
Kann ich gut verstehen...|rolleyes

Aber unterschätzt nicht den Kick, den eine plötzlich zu tanzen beginnende Hechtpose auslöst...:l

Kleinere Hechte reißen den Schwimmer meist wie die Wilden unter Wasser.

Die Großen beißen dagegen oft zaghaft wie Schleien:
Der Schwimmer hüpft ein wenig, zieht vielleicht ein bisschen hin und her.
Man ist sich nicht sicher, ob´s wirklich ein Biss ist, obwohl man es doch weiß...
Die Spannung, wenn ich auf Tuchfühlung gehe und der Moment in dem ich merke, daß der Anschlag auf gewaltigen Widerstand trifft...

Diesen Nervenkitzel kann mir nichts ersetzten!

Ich hab nix gegen einen Quickie, aber, diese Monemte voll auszukosten zu können...|rolleyes

:mDas ist wahre Liebe!

:l:l:l


Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Schöner Beitrag!#6#6#6


----------



## hazelz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Meine Hausgewässer sind kleine Vereinsteiche und flache Bewässerungsgräben,ähnlich wie Polder.
kann mir jemand köder dafür nennen mit denen ich nicht die ganze zeit kraut einsammel max. lauftiefe 1m


----------



## phirania (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Genau so ,das ist der Kick beim Angeln....:l:l:l


----------



## Welpi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag!#6#6#6



Oh ja... da kribbelts einem gleich in den Fingern...!! Wenns bei uns nicht grad schneien würde (und ich nicht in der Arbeit säße), würde ich ne kurze Runde an den See fahren...:k


----------



## pike-81 (11. Oktober 2013)

Flachlaufende Kunstköder für's Kraut sind z.B. Softjerks, Spinnerbaits, extrem flach laufende Wobbler und Jerks, Krautblinker, Oberflächenköder wie Stickbaits und Popper, Gummifrösche und -mäuse. Du könntest auch in Krautlöchern mit dem Dropshot-Rig auf der Stelle reizen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> Meine Hausgewässer sind kleine Vereinsteiche und flache Bewässerungsgräben,ähnlich wie Polder.
> kann mir jemand köder dafür nennen mit denen ich nicht die ganze zeit kraut einsammel max. lauftiefe 1m



Spinnerbaits, Gummigetier am Offsethaken...


----------



## hazelz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

super danke für die vielen tipps.
und welche grösse sollte ich verwenden.
ich finde gummifische in 16 cm länge für solch kleine gräben zu groß.
gräben sind ja nur 3-4m breit und max 1.5m tief.
oder irre ich mich mit der ködergröße.
lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Unter solchen Bedingungen hat sich bei mir dünnes Blech bestens bewährt. Solche Blinker fliegen zwar nicht wirklich weit, aber das ist an Kleingewässern ja auch kein Kriterium. Der Eppinger Daredevil ist so ein Blinker. Alternativen sind auch Blinker von Profiblinker, oder der gute alte Heintz in der leichten Version. Zudem hauen solche Bleche nicht so arg ins Portemonaie, wie trendige Wobbler.


----------



## bobbykron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Versuch macht klug.
Kannst ja erst mal mit gunstigen Ködern starten, zb nen 4,5"shaker mit 7g jig oder nen 6" shaker mit 10g jig und einfach durchleihern. Und naturliche Farben. 
Alternativ geht auch n kleiner effzettblinker oder spinner oder salmo slider, das Angebot ist schier unbegrenzt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Sten hat Recht, ich sehs ein, an Gewässern mit Angeldruck bringt einleiern mehr und größeren Fisch als variantenreiches Faulenzen.
> 
> Der TE könnte doch bspw. abwechselnd ne Runde Faulenzen und ne Runde leiern, wie ichs btw auf Hecht mach



Meinste wirklich, du kannst dir bei dem Thema Sarkasmus leisten?

Und was ist eigentlich "variantenreiches Faulenzen"?|bigeyes

@TE

Gufi in 16cm ist auf keinen Fall zu groß, grad im Herbst/Winter nicht, du kannst sogar noch größer rangehen!


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Wer fängt hat Recht und die eine Wahrheit gibt es nirgendwo.

Tüdülü#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

In der Tat, und mit Gemeinplätzen kann man grundsätzlich an jeder Diskussion teilnehmen.

#h


----------



## hazelz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug.
> Kannst ja erst mal mit gunstigen Ködern starten, zb nen 4,5"shaker mit 7g jig oder nen 6" shaker mit 10g jig und einfach durchleihern. Und naturliche Farben.
> Alternativ geht auch n kleiner effzettblinker oder spinner oder salmo slider, das Angebot ist schier unbegrenzt.



welche salmo slider meinst du also größe und schwimmverhalten


----------



## bobbykron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

7 oder 10cm
Schwimmverhalten ist bei 1,5m Wassertiefe Latte, der hecht der fressen will, holt sich nen schwimmenden von der Oberfläche, oder auch nen sinkenden den du bei ca nem halben Meter bis einen Meter führst. Farbe dann den primär vorkommenden Beutefischen angepasst.


----------



## Herki-fisht (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

ich fange eigentlich immer selbst wenn garnichts mehr geht mit den gummiköder easy shiner immer :m


----------



## Lommel (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Ich fische oft in den holländischen Poldern und ja mit dem Kraut ist es bei diesen Gräben schon ein Problem.

Bisher hatte ich als Spinner den Balzer Colonel 5 im Einsatz. Der wiegt netto 14g. Das war teilweise schon zu schwer und du musstest den schon ziemlich zackig führen. Am Wochenende hat mir ein netter Holländer dann zwei Spinner von Ondex Grösse 7 in die Hand gedrückt. Diese haben kein zusätzliches Gewicht und wiegen so netto 7g. Für Poldergräben wirklich ideal.


----------



## hazelz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

was haltet ihr von kleinen spinnerbaits


----------



## Potti87 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

KLassische Effzett Blinker in messing, kupfer oder silberfarben. Sehr Langsam und variantenreich geführt, bei uns im Herbst/Winter der Bringer.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von kleinen spinnerbaits



Super Sache, allerdings darf die "Öse" nicht offen sein. Bei einem Hänger ziehst du dir sonst den Bügel gerade oder sogar das Blatt ab. Entweder auf geschlossene Ösen achten, oder mit einem Schrumpfschlauch dicht machen.


----------



## bobbykron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



hazelz schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von kleinen spinnerbaits



J#q

Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass du die geposteten Antworten entweder nicht verstehst oder gar nicht liest.

Spinnerbaits wurden doch schon mehrmals als Empfehlung genannt, was soll denn noch diese Frage. Soll dich einer an die Hand nehmen und dir alles haarklein zeigen und erklären? Kauf dir zwei drei verschiedene Köder und fahr angel.

So, ich bin jetzt raus hier#d


----------



## hazelz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



bobbykron schrieb:


> J#q
> 
> Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass du die geposteten Antworten entweder nicht verstehst oder gar nicht liest.
> 
> ...



wat is mit dir.
brauchst du ein taschentuch.:c
mein gott such dir ein anderes thema wenn dir wat nicht passt


----------



## bobbykron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Die Antwort passt zum Verlauf des Themas


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

Du hast erst nach 8 (!!!) Seiten die Frage zu deinen Gewässern beantwortet. Groß- und Kleinschreibung fehlen komplett (bzw. nur die Großschreibung^^), Satzzeichen sind selten und die Grammatik und Rechtschreibung an vielen Stellen sehr originell. Viele Beiträge werden ignoriert und die Themen wechseln im Seitentakt.

Auch wenn ich dafür bin, dass allen Leuten eine Beteiligung am virtuellen Leben ermöglicht werden sollte, wundert es mich nicht, dass nach 10 Seiten mal einem User der Kragen platzt. ;-)

Statt zu pöbeln wäre es angemessen, wenn du dich ETWAS mehr bemühst. ;-)


----------



## bobbykron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Du hast erst nach 8 (!!!) Seiten die Frage zu deinen Gewässern beantwortet. Groß- und Kleinschreibung fehlen komplett (bzw. nur die Großschreibung^^), Satzzeichen sind selten und die Grammatik und Rechtschreibung an vielen Stellen sehr originell. Viele Beiträge werden ignoriert und die Themen wechseln im Seitentakt.
> 
> Auch wenn ich dafür bin, dass allen Leuten eine Beteiligung am virtuellen Leben ermöglicht werden sollte, wundert es mich nicht, dass nach 10 Seiten mal einem User der Kragen platzt. ;-)
> 
> Statt zu pöbeln wäre es angemessen, wenn du dich ETWAS mehr bemühst. ;-)



|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Top hechtköder für den herbst und winter*

So, und nu ist wieder gut mit dem Persönlichen!!!


----------

